# Weaving washcloth on frameloom



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This is an almost finished washcloth done on a frame loom.

My chopstick loom has evolved. Still using the craft frame as frame for the loom. The chopsticks have been replaced by 1/4 oak dowels. The piece on the frame was planned to be 12 inch square. The bottom edge is 12". The top edge is 10-1/2". There was some pull in as I worked my way up.

This time I used a twined edge cords for top and bottom edges. Makes a better looking finish edge than my previous experiment. If you look closely at the top edge, you'll see where I remembered to weave around pairs of warp for four rows. I'll have to experiment with more pairs like that.

I tried to do edge cords on the sides but this did not come out as well. I'll be playing with that more in the future. I like the look but I missed a lot of picks while trying to weave in the side cords.

The weave looks open on the loom, but it tightens up nicely after wet finishing, which is a trip through the washer and dryer.

The yarn is Peaches & Creme worsted cotton, White for the warp and Shades Of Spring for the weft.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios

My blog Franco's Fiber Adventure
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Your work is wonderful! When I was a kid in MI we learned what was called Indian weaving (not PC correct anymore?), and we made a frame and tied the fiber to it and weaved to make patterns in the cloth. Seeing your work makes my hands itch to make one. I also learned bead weaving and how to make moccasins.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you. You might like the one I finished last night, which is pictured above.

This is woven with techniques taken from Navajo weaving. It's woven on a frame loom, uses edge cords on the bottom and top, (but not the sides). I used a string heddle stick and a shed stick. It's continuous warped. It has tassels on the corners.

I've been weaving washcloths on a frame loom to experiment with using up small amounts of yarn. This project used less than 200 feet of yarn (66 yards) and measures 10 by 10 3/4 inch before wet finish. The yarn is Peaches and Creme worsted cotton yarn, the color is called Faded Denim.

You can see more pictures and details on my blog
Franco's fiber adventure entry for June 24 2009
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

http://rabbitgeek.com/loom/green11.jpg

This is a cotton washcloth woven on a homemade frame loom.
The yarn is Sugar & Creme, the color is Hot Green with white yarn accent.

More pictures and details on my blog entry for Jun 26 & Jun 27 2009
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

I have included some more detail about the process and have info how
to make a small temple help maintain width while weaving.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, that looks like so much fun. MUST. CLEAN. MY. SEWING. ROOM. BEFORE. I. START. ON. A. NEW. PROJECT.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds way too sensible to me.

But if you must clean the sewing room first, 
get on with it already would you?!!

I had to organize a bunch of boxes in the garage
just to find the hot green yarn so don't come crying to me!



Have a joyful day!
Franco Rios


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are beautiful! I'd love to learn to weave like that.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you bluesky.

I just started playing with stuff and I've been getting better each time.

I have stopped trying to make perfect pieces and started trying to make more pieces. Each time I find something that I like, or things that I didn't like.

I focused on what worked, avoid what didn't work, focus on what I liked, avoid what I didn't like.

Eventually, the stuff starts happening easier. Especially since I try to focus on simple/primitive type weaving.

So my best advice is GO FOR IT!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

